# Settling car claims



## brady72 (14 Dec 2006)

Hi, I was recently in a crash, the third party was 100% responsible for the incident.  My car has been deemed un-ecomomical to repair, basically a write off.  The assessor from the TP's ins company has informed me that he is submitting the book value as his assesment, but implied that i could "negotiate" it, but that he has little leaway.  My car has about 10k less miles on it than what is quoted in the "book" - plus it had full extras (cd player, electric windows/mirrors, cc bumpers /alarm etc etc).  i have looked on line and have found cars of similar spec, though higher milage advertised for on average, at very least 1,000 sometimes 1,500 euro more than the book value.  I know from my own experience of shopping for cars, and from that of friends, that garages do not give all that much off cars in reality (unless to people in the trade, or in cases where car is obvisually over-priced, but not to joe soap!), even for cash! (in fact some garges i chose not to deal with last time i was shopping practically laughed at the idea of a discount for cash, and after much too-ing and fro-ing could at most offer a hundred euro off the price)  How do i go about negotiating a higher recommend replacement value?  I feel like i am going to be out of pocket as well as being very inconvenienced for an incident that was in no way my fault!

Does anyone else have advice/experience of this?


----------



## Ravima (14 Dec 2006)

I think you should try to negotiate with insurance company. You should bear in mind that cars sold by a garage usually are serviced and have some form of guarnatee and to your benefit there is a discount  for a cash buyer as the garage owner is thrilled to shift a car and not have to take in a trade in.

however, if you phone the insurer and put your case, there is a good chance, probably if you were a betting man, better than 50% of an increase on the offer, especiall yif there is no injury claim.


----------



## ACA (14 Dec 2006)

I'd agree with Ravima - don't forget yr road tax, either get reimbursed for any tax left from the insurance company or the motor tax office. Some insurance companies would allow you to remove the stereo and swap the alloys for steels. Just remember that you're the wronged party and get the best price you can for your vehicle.


----------



## brady72 (20 Dec 2006)

thanks for all the advice.  Am not happy with Ins offer, so going to continue to try and negotiate it upwards with them.   - thanks.


----------



## davidoco (2 Jan 2007)

My experience with a claim.  A guy ran into me at a set of traffic lights and wrecked my car.  Assessor said he would recommend book value.  This is my first reply following offer by insurance company of book value.  PS they paid my claim in full on receipt of the second letter.  Note my claim was reasonable but about €1200 more than they had originally offered.

I acknowledge receipt of your letter.

I recognise your efforts, in your capacity as the insurer of ????, to refund me for the financial loss I have suffered as a result of his actions.  To that end please note that the offer of €??? for the loss I have suffered is inadequate to replace my car with one of similar type, age and condition and furthermore to reimburse me for the other costs which I have borne as a result of his actions.

From a cursory glance at the Car Buyers Guide I note that a car of similar type, age and condition will cost me between €??? and €??? (extract below).  There are also a number of expenses, which have been incurred namely 

·       Towing from accident to pound (Garda approved carrier) €120.
·       Towing from pound to nominated garage €100.
·       GP visit for driver €45.  
·       A&E visit for passenger €55.

A token sum of money to compensate the driver for pain and suffering and me for the inconvenience and nuisance of having my car scraped. Please note that the driver has only returned to work today, Monday, 29th August following the accident due to unidentifiable aches and pains.

I am therefore making a claim in the sum of € ???.  I am making this reasonable claim, on a without prejudice basis, in the hope that unnecessary expenses of a legal or medical nature are not required.


Second letter about a week after first having had no reply.


In relation to the above I wish to inform you that I am holding your insured at fault, therefore I estimate the repair and misc losses to me amount to €

If a settlement cheque or admission of liability is not forthcoming within the next 7 days I will hand the matter across to my solicitor who will handle my claim.


----------



## snuffle (3 Jan 2007)

Brady72 - I found in settling my claim (again, other driver 100% at fault) it took a lot of arguing back and forth to get what I thought was even somewhat fair - the initial offer was scurrilous, but by standing my ground (remember you are in a strong position being 100% not at fault) I got an offer I was happier with. 

Check out to see if you can/are allowed sell your car for scrappage yourself - this was one way I managed to claw back some money, and also make sure to claim for any costs such as car rental etc. while you were waiting for the claim to be settled, as they should be covering this for you. Finally, if you are getting no joy, I do find that the mere threat of "handing the matter over to your solicitor" seems to do the trick. Good luck, it can be a tiresome process.


----------



## therave (3 Jan 2007)

no matter who you talk to.always ask to speak to their boss..i believe every level has a discretion upwards of 10% on the previous person


----------

